# Just Plain Cool



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From down under....

Regards, Mike

http://www.upworthy.com/this-bird-mimicked-some-sounds-people-were-making-its-both-amazing-and-disturbing?c=aol1&ncid=webmail10


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Years ago, the wife & I were walking the dog in town one evening. Must have been a Friday as we stopped in at the pet store. Kim, the proprietor graduated from high school with the wife. The two of them were gabbing away as the pup & I wondered around the store looking at all the critters. Then the phone started ringing - it rang & rang & rang. Finally, I asked: "Kim, aren't you going to answer the phone?" She looked at me like I was a dumbs**t and said: "that's a bird!!".

Gary


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Vol said:


> From down under....
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> http://www.upworthy.com/this-bird-mimicked-some-sounds-people-were-making-its-both-amazing-and-disturbing?c=aol1&ncid=webmail10


How did you end up there? Looks like quite the tree hugger site.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> How did you end up there? Looks like quite the tree hugger site.


I have always been fascinated by birds(think raptors) and saw a link to this article on a non-hugger site.....but your right....it is a hippy dippy bull shifty website.

Regards, Mike


----------

